
27 great examples of blockchain tech making a difference - gocryptowise
https://gocryptowise.com/blog/27-great-examples-of-blockchain-tech-making-a-difference/
======
Etheryte
None of the examples are convincing for me. If anything, a better wording
would be just "examples of tech making a difference". Blockchain doesn't play
a crucial role in any of the examples provided and in a number of them it
feels like an easier solution could've been built without it.

~~~
lucozade
I'm not a big buyer of the hype but I do think there's some value in certain
types of processes.

For example, where there's a strong need for multi-party audit transparency.
So the supply chain one and the marine insurance one look quite interesting.
Granted blockchain isn't the only approach one could use but it does tick a
fair number of boxes.

But some are bewildering. Sensing bin fill levels I get. But why on Earth do
these need to be on a tamperproof ledger? Who'd want to tamper with them? And
what carnage would ensue when they did? Baffling.

